# My new led showed up today



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

Got my Marineland Reef capable 48-60" led set up and what an improvement, no more dark spots anywhere...everything just looks way better compared to the wimpy little T-8 lights I had. The light fits perfectly on my tank and looks much better sitting there, looking forward to seeing it at night!

Here's a link to a pic...

Aquarium with the new led light. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6356130575/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6356128817/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

cool  looks nice


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

led19905475 said:


> That's really nice , there is something need you to improve , however, i can help it out . if you dont mind , you can add me skype accout :cidly .


How do we report spammers?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

waynestractor said:


> How do we report spammers?


Doesn't look like spam if you look at their previous posts.


----------



## fishykisses (May 11, 2010)

i love the look when the LED's cut through the water. It looks so natural, like the sun shining through the water.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

taureandragon76 said:


> Doesn't look like spam if you look at their previous posts.


The fact that he wants me to add him on skype so he can "help me out" instead of just doing so on the forum leads me to believe he is a spammer.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

Is this the single or double bright light? And is it the 36-48" or 48-60" model? Thanks


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

brett192 said:


> Is this the single or double bright light? And is it the 36-48" or 48-60" model? Thanks


It's the 48-60" Reef capable, wasn't sure the double would be enough light, this one definitely is bright, and looks great!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

waynestractor said:


> How do we report spammers?


He's also located in the People's Republic of China. Not a spammer, but not a local. Skype is a very common and preferred way of communications in Asia.


----------

